# Thermaltake Builders and Part Suggestions Thread



## Secret Rival (Dec 13, 2020)

I've searched and searched but there just aren't many threads or discussion @tPU about Thermaltake and their products.

Are they considered a bad brand? I picked out the case I liked most when I got ready to build my 1st rig and I happened to pick the
View71. Since then, I've continued to use their parts - I have 3 cases (Versa N24 and the Core P5 also), a PSU a bunch of Riing Quad fans (best i've seen on the market).
I think their RGB software blows away the mobo software like Fusion 2.0, which does...nothing much. (Have not tried Mystic, or the others).

Right now I have these parts for my water loop on the way:

CLD 480m radiator
MX1 Plus water block
PR22 reservoir with a DDC pump (How do you compare this one with the D-5??).


So, Thermaltake users - how do you like your build and how much do you like their parts?

So far, I'd go with Thermaltake over Corsair although I haven't seen much of other brands that have many different varieties of parts.

Happy Holidays and be well.


----------



## maxfly (Dec 13, 2020)

Im currently running an x71 and couldnt be happier. Its nice and big and i can fit all my wcing gear in it.
As for wcing gear ive never used any of tts gear mostly due to pricing and lack of reviews when i was researching. I used to buy tons of their 120mm led fans for builds(solid price to performance) but havent used any in 10 or more years. 
Never used any of their psus. Ive always tried to stick with Johnnygurus highest rated units. So seasonic or evga- superflower built for the most part. Altho i blindly bought a superflower leadex 3 850 gold more because the price was to good to pass up than anything and JG is out of the business.
Ddcs are great pumps. Ive used several of both and have no complaints with either. Well other than the lower head pressure of the d5s and thats nitpicking, they are both great. Im currently running dual d5s in my main rig and will be running dual ddcs in my back up when i get around to building another system.
As far as thermaltake over corsair, i would go with other manufacturers for wcing gear and fans. If i had to choose it would still come down to the specific part. There are far too many solid choices out there to limit ones self to only two manufacturers


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 13, 2020)

Great info, thanks maxfly    

That's the 2nd time I've heard johnnyguru today, I was told the same thing regarding his PSU reviews and I'm on it, thanks!
Good to hear nice things about DDC. To tell you the truth it was only a 60$ difference that kept me from the D-5 
Saved 15$ (usually $114.00, he D-5 $159.00). This pump/reservoir was the last piece I needed, so I went for it...and the sale.
(I think every part I bought for my build was on sale....except processor - I made a mitake with that one!).

My Tough Power Grand series PSU has been great so far,,,,,,don't notice it so I guess it is doing nicely (750w /80+ gold ).
I'd recommend T.T. PSU's, no problem. Hope to move to a bigger one, the modular is great, of course.
And of course you are right, don't get stuck on a single brand if you don't have to. In the future, after this 1st build
I will go with the best of each part. Period. Ryzen is next up!!!!


Take care and stay safe!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 13, 2020)

maxfly said:


> Im currently running an x71 and couldnt be happier. Its nice and big and i can fit all my wcing gear in it.
> As for wcing gear ive never used any of tts gear mostly due to pricing and lack of reviews when i was researching. I used to buy tons of their 120mm led fans for builds(solid price to performance) but havent used any in 10 or more years.
> Never used any of their psus. Ive always tried to stick with Johnnygurus highest rated units. So seasonic or evga- superflower built for the most part. Altho i blindly bought a superflower leadex 3 850 gold more because the price was to good to pass up than anything and JG is out of the business.
> Ddcs are great pumps. Ive used several of both and have no complaints with either. Well other than the lower head pressure of the d5s and thats nitpicking, they are both great. Im currently running dual d5s in my main rig and will be running dual ddcs in my back up when i get around to building another system.
> As far as thermaltake over corsair, i would go with other manufacturers for wcing gear and fans. If i had to choose it would still come down to the specific part. There are far too many solid choices out there to limit ones self to only two manufacturers


IIRC the leadex 3 is the platform that the EVGA G5 is built off, and the G5 got good reviews so you should be absolutely fine with it


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 16, 2020)

This is pretty new - 1 month or so old and I was lucky to be able to get one. I think
it is one of the best looking Water Blocks I've seen, I'd have no problem suggesting it.


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 30, 2020)

Finally hood the Mx1 up to at least see it light up. This is gonna take time to put together, for sure!


----------



## Secret Rival (Jan 1, 2021)

This is my 1st attempt at tube bending. All in all I think it came out pretty good considering these are the 1st 3 tubes I ever bent.    

Next step I guess is the coolant......but i'm nervous.


----------

